# "Bayern un de Palz-Gott erhalts"- GT Treffen 2019



## LeFrankdrien (23. Januar 2019)

*UPDATE:

Der Termin steht fest:  16.08.-18.08.19*

*Ich bestimme nun auch einfach den Campingplatz Wachenheim, der ist mir einfach sympathischer, außerdem ist man näher am Wald und am Trail.

VG
peru*



Hi zusammen,

fast schon traditionell beginnen wir im besten Forum der Welt mit der Planung des besten Markentreffens auf der ganzen, weiten Welt im Januar.

Um etwas Zeit einzusparen möchte ich in 2019 die Wahl des Austragungsortes sowie die Terminwahl in einem Thread zusammenfassen.

Ich werde dazu im Ausgangsthread eine Liste anlegen, bei der ich beim Austragungsort den Anfang machen werde. Jeder user trägt seinen Nick für die Wahl seines Austragungsortes bitte in eine Spalte hinter dem Austragungsort ein. Mehrfach auswahl natürlich möglich.

Jeder, der ebenfalls das Treffen austragen möchte, kann sich gerne in die Liste eintragen.

Bei der Terminwahl gehe ich ähnlich vor. Vorne sind die KWen 27-40 aufgelistet, dahinter folgen die jeweiligen Datumsangaben für Freitag bis Sonntag und der korrespondierende Monat. Hier ebenso einfach in die Folgespalten euren Nick dort eintragen, wo ihr eben Zeit habt.

Ich habe die Zeiträume auf Juni bis September begrenzt, davor und danach hatten wir ja noch nie ein Treffen, oder? Wer was ergänzt haben möchte tut das bitte immer am UNTEREN ENDE der Tabelle.

Für beide Tabellen gilt: die absolute Mehrheit gewinnt.

Hier der Link zur Datei für die Wahl des Austragungsortes:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1t-ltrQLUA2bvIPGK7U8US-jX7o7PGYe7noZTbftBdfo/edit?usp=sharing

Hier der Link zur Datei für die Terminfindung:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WXsarjcJpxBQyi9tZmddahVcp07yNqCN-e4LKF47R-M/edit?usp=sharing

==========================================================================================================================================

Gleichzeitig biete ich an, das GT Treffen in der wunderschönen Pfalz zu organisieren. Leider ist es mit einer Unterkunft a la Bad Tölz nichts geworden. Es wird also wieder ein Campingplatz. In der Pfalz gibt es aber überall Ferienwohnungen, für alle, die es etwas bequemer haben wollen.

Für den Campingplatz bei Wachenheim gibt es das kleine Extra, dass eine geile Abfahrt quasi direkt in den Campingplatz führt. Also ballern, umfallen, saufen 

Hier mal zwei Kandidaten, die ich zum Gäsbock Marathon 2019 genauer anschauen möchte:

https://www.wachenheim.de/campingplatz.html

https://www.knauscamp.de/bad-duerkheim.html

Aufgrund der Ortskenntnis beschränke ich mich auf Neustadt/Weinstraße, Deidesheim und Bad Dürkheim.

Strecken kann ich für alle Orte liefern, ich sage allerdings gleich dazu, dass es sich zu 2018 nichts schenken wird. Wer geil abfahren will muss erst ordentlich hoch...die Abfahrten entschädigen aber wirklich für alles.

Wenn die Kondition für die Sonntags-Runde nicht reicht, würde ich auch mal versuchen, eine Weingut Besichtigung zu organisieren...so, und jetzt dürfen alle anderen, die noch nie ein Treffen organisiert haben auch mal ihren Kopf in den Wind stecken...

VG
peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. Januar 2019)

Servus,

da nun die meisten Startplätze für Marathons und Rennen bestätigt wurden, habe ich meine Terminliste mit nem Update versehen.

@Thomas : kannst Du das Thema mal bitte oben anpinnen und die anderen Treffen-Thread "entpinnen", sonst geht der Thread bei der wahnsinnigen Resonanz bald auf die zweite Seite 

Dank Dir!

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (31. Januar 2019)

Wasn los  ?

So ruhig hier .

Keiner Lust auf Biken und 

Ich muss leider noch die Urlaubsplanung in der Firma abwarten , bevor wir uns auf Termine festlegen können , aber prinzipiell sind wir schon am Start . Die Palz is ja nicht so weit weg von uns .

Also dann mal den Terminkalender rausgeholt und geschaut , wann es am Besten passt .

Grüsse an Alle


----------



## tofu1000 (31. Januar 2019)

Alle im Winterschlaf... (ach, was wär das schön....)

Bei mir siehts leider noch ähnlich aus, was den Urlaub betrifft. Aber spätestens Ende Februar sollte ich mehr wissen. Aber whatever, irgendwie bekomm ich das sicher hin!  Und der andere Saxxe sicher auch!

Und was den Austragungsort betrifft: Schon mal Vorschusslorbeeren an Peter!  Ich würde euch ja gern mal nach Leipzig einladen, aber hier fährt man halt eher Etappenrennen mit Bade- bzw. Bierstopps. Aber wie bereits erwähnt: Wer sich traut, ist herzlich willkommen. Selbst Oberfranken werden hier stets liebevoll aufgenommen!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Februar 2019)

..Oberfranken werden ÜBERALL herzlich aufgenommen...des liegt an deren warmherzigen Wesenszügen

Wir haben ja noch a bisserl Luft bis zum Sommer, und ich komme ja sowieso erst wieder im Mai in die Palz um Bilder der Campingplätze zu machen und Details zu klären. Allerdings ist die Palz ein seeeeeehr beliebtes Urlaubsziel, dessen Frequentierung man nicht unterschätzen sollte. Je länger die Wahlen dauern, desto weniger Ferienwohnungen werden für die Komfort-GTler verfügbar sein.

Und außer den Flachlandtirolern aus dem Leipziger Flachtiefland könnten sich ja auch noch andere als Organisator hervortun....obwohl ich Leipzig gar net sooo schlecht fand . Für alle, die nicht so fit sind, wäre es halt auch mal wieder ein Grund teilnehmen zu können. 

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (1. Februar 2019)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...
> Für alle, die nicht so fit sind
> ...



Maul!!!elf!!!!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. Februar 2019)




----------



## cleiende (5. Februar 2019)

Peterle, mach mir keine Angst! "da nun die meisten Startplätze für Marathons und Rennen bestätigt wurden"
Alles brav erledigt.


----------



## Onegear (7. Februar 2019)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn es sich terminlich machen lässt. Muss aber erstmal die Termine mit meiner Herzdame abstimmen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Februar 2019)

Christoph...Hase, ich mach niemandem mehr Angst...aber ein paar Termine für Marathons/ Rennen sind doch noch offen...wär doch auch mal ein GT forum first: GT Treffen ohne GT Treffen Organisator  

Im August wirds wohl noch den Krousnoton in CZ geben, da will ich unbedingt noch mitfahren, weil seit 4 Jahren bekomm ich das nicht gebacken, alle weiteren Veranstaltungen sind früher..ab März wissen wir mehr.

Ach ja: cool wär auch wenn wir uns zur Historica in Panitzsch treffen könnten... @tofu1000 kriegt bestimmt Pippi in de Aache wenn nicht nur ich dort aufschlage...Rennräder hätte ich noch a paar zum Leihen und..echt ne coole Veranstaltung. Und der Stevie macht scho legga Pasta, der Kollege 

@Onegear : "DIE" Wade muss eigentlich mittlerweile dabei sein, im Zweifel nimmst die Hulda halt einfach mit..

Und ich muss sagen...wenn ich so an das Geballer in der Palz denke, dann krieg ich Bock, das gleich morgen abzuhalten

P.S.: überfordere ich Euch jetzt, wenn ich noch nach dem GT Goodie frag? Meine Idee:

GT Apron

https://www.ebay.com/itm/323675362332

Wir schrauben doch alle noch a bisserl...wenn auch oft an Fremdmaterial...warum dann nicht unsere one and only love auf der Schrauberschürze dokumentieren??

Wir haben hier ja zig Stickerein, manche kenn ich persönlich..GT Logo ist noch von den Kappen vorhanden...sollte klappen. Weitere Vorschläge erwünscht!

VG
peru



cleiende schrieb:


> Peterle, mach mir keine Angst! "da nun die meisten Startplätze für Marathons und Rennen bestätigt wurden"
> Alles brav erledigt.


----------



## tofu1000 (11. Februar 2019)

Boah, na wenn noch mehr Beknackte zu Historica aufschlagen muss ich mir schon ä Daschedüchle einstecken!  Und mich nach nem größeren Topf umsehen. Die eigentliche Ausfahrt findet am 24. August statt, dieses Mal auch mit einer Strecke für Mtb/Crosser (Rough Edition #2) und der spendensammelnden Laufrunde für's Kinderhospiz Bärenherz  (Die wilde 13). 

Aber wie auch immer: Ihr seid (nicht nur zur Historica) herzlich willkommen und für ein bis zwei kann ich auch nen Übernachtungsplatz bieten. Stoff und Schnaps muss ich nicht erwähnen, oder?! 


peru73 schrieb:


> ...
> Wir schrauben doch alle noch a bisserl...wenn auch oft an Fremdmaterial...warum dann nicht unsere one and only love auf der Schrauberschürze dokumentieren??
> ...



So ne Schürze fand ich schon geil! Am liebsten gleich multifunktionell (zum grillieren), aber gern auch mit nem "customisierten" Logo, so irgendwas orts- oder themenbezogenes....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (3. März 2019)

Ja äh, lange nicht mehr reingeschaut hier...

Wenn’s sich bei mir/uns irgendwie einrichten lässt, sind wir/auf jeden Fall dabei, wo ist eigentlich fast wurscht, wir fahren auch ins Ausland (auch nach Franken)

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## versus (22. März 2019)

die pfalz wäre für mich als ex-lautrer ein cooles und auch gut erreichbares ziel. vermutlich könnte ich das wohl auch meiner liebsten schmackhaft machen, wobei die sich sicher nach kaiserslautern absetzen würde ;-)
im raum neustadt war ich allerdings kaum unterwegs und kenne da nur die kalmit. "neistodt" und "därggem" sind aber eine tolle gegend und kulinarisch auf jeden fall top! 
schaue mir mal die daten an.

übrigens ging die pfalz als austragungsort für das erfolgloseste gt-treffen in die geschichtsbücher ein. oldman und ich haben das 2010 organisiert und nach einer beispiellosen absagen-kaskade waren wir am ende zu dritt. inkl. guide (mit rotwild!) und einem kumpel von mir (specialized) waren wir auf der tour wenigstens zu fünft !   

so sah das in der südpfalz aus:


----------



## Kruko (22. März 2019)

versus schrieb:


> die pfalz wäre für mich als ex-lautrer ein cooles und auch gut erreichbares ziel. vermutlich könnte ich das wohl auch meiner liebsten schmackhaft machen, wobei die sich sicher nach kaiserslautern absetzen würde ;-)
> im raum neustadt war ich allerdings kaum unterwegs und kenne da nur die kalmit. "neistodt" und "därggem" sind aber eine tolle gegend und kulinarisch auf jeden fall top!
> schaue mir mal die daten an.
> 
> ...


2010 waren wir im Harz. Die Pfalz ist vor 2008 Austragungsort gewesen. Die Zeit rennt......


----------



## versus (22. März 2019)

Kruko schrieb:


> 2010 waren wir im Harz. Die Pfalz ist vor 2008 Austragungsort gewesen. Die Zeit rennt......



und wie die rennt: das war 2006! hochgeladen habe ich die bilder 2010, gemacht wurden sie tatsächlich 2006. seit 2007 bin ich ja schon in der schweiz.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. April 2019)

Hey Leute,

wie sieht es aus mit der Urlaubsplanung 2019? Langsam müsste sich doch ein Bild abzeichnen.

VG
peru


----------



## Ketterechts (8. April 2019)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> wie sieht es aus mit der Urlaubsplanung 2019? Langsam müsste sich doch ein Bild abzeichnen.
> 
> ...



Erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. April 2019)

A Guter bist Du !!!!

Und nun noch der Rest


----------



## Onegear (9. April 2019)

Habe die Liste mit meinen freien Wochenenden schon zuhause. Ich trag mich diese Woche noch ein


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. April 2019)




----------



## tofu1000 (15. April 2019)

Ich warte noch auf den anderen Saxxen....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. April 2019)

Na dann kömma lang gewart....


----------



## epic2006 (18. April 2019)

Bei mir lässt sich leider nix mehr planen, aber spontan geht bestimmt. Deshalb halte ich mich bei den Terminwünschen auch zurück und warte was angeboten wird. Also absolut bequem

Auf dann, Gruß, Gerrit

...der den Anhänger für das Treffen schon gepimpt hat


----------



## Ketterechts (6. Mai 2019)

Öhmm

Ich glaube wir sollten da mal zu ner Entscheidung kommen - also so rein terminlich .

O grosser Frange erleuchte uns .


----------



## versus (6. Mai 2019)

epic2006 schrieb:


> ...halte ich mich bei den Terminwünschen auch zurück und warte was angeboten wird. Also absolut bequem



sorry, so siehts bei auch aus.


----------



## Kettentrumm (7. Mai 2019)

Ups, ganz vergessen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo die Herrschaften,

ich gehe zwar absolut nicht konform mit der Terminplanungs-Verweigerungstaktik, weil ich es schlicht und ergreifend als unnötige Arbeitserschwernis für mich sehe..aber sei's geschissen...

Nun denn, auch wenn keinerlei konkrete Mengen angegeben werden können, werde ich ja dieses WE in der Palz zum Gäsbock sein. Ich sehe mir dann den Wachremer Camping an und frage mal nach Terminen, an denen sie so in etwa, vielleicht, ca., pi mal Daumen 10-20 Personen aufnehmen können. Ist ja eher ein sehr kleiner Camping, von daher hängen wir diesbezüglich auch an deren Tropf. Ob ich auch mal nach Därkem komme, wird sich zeigen.

So oder so werde ich am WE (30.05-02.06.) in KW22 nochmal für Touren in der Pfalz sein und im Zweifel weitere Camping-Plätze begutachten.

Bis dahin gibt es von mir keinen Termin. Ich denke, ist ja nur fair, habe ja auch lange genug auf keine Antwort gewartet...

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (7. Mai 2019)

Peter, absolut richtig. Mit einem entschiedenen "Vielleicht" geht es nicht weiter.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

aufgrund des Wetterberichts wird der Gäsbock sehr zu meinem Bedauern ins Wasser fallen. Der Regen wärs noch nicht mal so, aber die angekündigten Windböen bis 75 km/h halten mich davon ab in einem Wald Rad zu fahren. Hab keen Bock auf Holz von oben.

vom 29.05.-02.06.2019 bin ich dann länge rin der Gegend. Damit sich alle a bisserl mehr richten können, habe ich die Termin schon mal eingegrenzt. Di ehöchste Stimmenanzahl war 4, damit fallen alle anderen Termin weg. Während meines Besuches in der Palz kläre ich nun, an welchem Termin der Camping frei ist. Touren und Impressionen folgen dann nach dem Kurztrip.

Übrig sind folgende Termine mit je 4 Stimmen:





In der Zwischenzeit kann ja auch nochmal über das Goodie sinniert werden. Im Raum steht ne Schürze mit GT Wings Stickerei auf der Front.
Alternativen, Meinungen bitte. Wenn hierzu auch nix kommt (außer vom Steve) dann lassen wir das halt dieses Jahr-hab ich weniger Arbeit.

VG
peru


----------



## Ketterechts (11. Mai 2019)

Sehe so langsam eine sehr schöne Tradition zu Ende gehen - fänd ich echt sehr sehr schade .

Als Goodie finde ich ne Schürze sehr cool - gibt es ja so nicht von GT  .

Den Termin Anfang Juli sind wir zu 100% anderstweitig verplant - Mitte August ginge vermutlich ( entscheidet sich die nächsten 1-2 Wochen )

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. Mai 2019)

Hi, 

mir wäre eigentlich der September am liebsten, dann ists vielleicht nimmi gor so heiß in de Palz...warten wirs ab.

Da wir hier in der Gegend etliche Stickereien haben, und die Caps das letzte Mal ja auch aus Hüttung kamen, frage ich einfach mal an, was preislich so drin ist. Die Jungs machen für meinen Arbeitgeber ja auch Losgröße 1 für Arbeitsjacken, Namensschilder etc. Ergo werde ich mal 5 Stück anfragen.

Schürzen gibts von unserem Arbeitsklamotten-Lieferanten, wer nen guten Tipp hat, kann sich natürlich gerne melden. Meist gibt es die ja sowieso nur in Schlosserblau oder Kaminkehrerschwarz. Ich fände schwarz toll, würde aber beide Farben anfragen.

Als Stick dachte ich an das Cap Logo vorne auf der Tasche und total sey find ich einen "GT Bicycles" Schriftzug hochkant parallel zur Kante rechts unten im Eck. Wenn wir richtig auf die Kacke hauen, dann machen wir noch die beiden Santa Ana Paddles drauf....Was das kosten würde muss man halt mal sehen. 

Weitere Ideen dazu oder zu anderen Goodies?

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (12. Mai 2019)

Peterle, schwarze Schürze bin ich dabei. Trikot ist zu schwierig wegen der von Hersteller zu Hersteller variierenden Größen und unserer Astralkörper. Über Kondome mit Logo sind wir hinaus.
September auch lieber als im Hochsommer bzw der Ferienzeit.
Ich suche die Woche mal nach einem Lieferanten.

Leute, wenn es das letzte Treffen sein wird, dann ist es so. Alles hat seine Zeit und auch die geht vorüber. Wenn ich mir ansehe wie sich das Leben der Teilnehmer der ersten Treffen verändert hat, beruflich, Familie, dann rücken halt andere Dinge in den Fokus.
Umso mehr werden wir nochmal auf die Kacke hauen und schöne Strecken fahren.

Und niemand wird uns abhalten können daß wir uns mal als "Team GT" auf der HDO oder einem 24 Std Rennen blicken lassen. Wäre halt ein anderer Ansatz.


----------



## Ketterechts (12. Mai 2019)

Schürze in schwarz find ich klasse - schon allein wegen den dreckigen Händen vom Schrauben .

Gibt es auch kleine Schürzen ?


----------



## Onegear (13. Mai 2019)

Schürze fänd ich super :-D Schwarz am liebsten, aber blau würde zur Not auch gehen 
Wenn es zeitlich passt, dann bin ich 100% dabei. September bin ich aber leider im Urlaub...


----------



## cleiende (13. Mai 2019)

5 min gesurft:
Latzschürzen gibt es in guter Qualität für ca 14,-. Entweder von Leiber oder Engelbert-Strauss. Sowohl in schwarz wie auch dunkelblau, jeweils mit einer grossen Tasche rechts.
Passt, gelle?
Also Peterle, wenn Du Dir nicht die ganze Arbeit machen willst kann ich das Bestellen übernehmen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. Mai 2019)

Moin Moin,

dank Dir Christoph! Ja, das waren die üblichen Verdächtigen, die man auf die Schnelle findet.

Ich werde heute allerdings erstmal die Stickerei kontaktieren, evtl. können die ja den Einkauf über deren Quellen übernehmen. Dann hätten alle weniger Arbeit. Wenn nicht, schick ich Dich los )

Ich hatte auch mal bei GT ne Schürze gespeichert, die war sogar schon mal mit dem GT Logo bestickt, auch schwarz, "GT Apron" ist das Suchwort  Vielleicht auch ein Modell...

Nachschlag:

hier isse:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/323764303385?ul_noapp=true

Wohl aber bedruckt und nicht bestickt.....und halt nicht custom..

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Mai 2019)

So Leute,

ich hab auch a bisserl recherchiert und war beim Sticker, der auch die Caps gemacht hat und hab die Nachbarin gefragt, ob Sie uns Taschen für Schürzen nähen würde, da 80 cm Latzschürzen in schwarz mit einer Tasche auf dem Latz für mich nicht auffindbar waren.

Ich möchte aber unbedingt analog zur Cyclus Tools Schürze eine Tasche auf dem Latz haben, sonst ist es für mich a Küchenschürze und ka Mechanikerschürze.





Die Idee ist nun noch 2 oder 3 schwarze zusätzliche Schürzen zu kaufen, die zerschnippeln, und von der Nachbarin daraus Taschen fertigen lassen und nach dem Stick von ihr auch auf die Schürze nähen lassen. Nur so hat man identisches Material und identische Farben. Sie möchte dafür pro Schürze 5 EUR.

Die hier würde ich als Ausgangsprodukt ins Auge fassen:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Neu-Kochschurze-Schurze-Kuchenschurze-Latzschurze-Arbeitskleidung-Grillschurze/183584057992?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=1&asc=57480&meid=985b3cbab12d440896d4086a8bb22162&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=24&mehot=pp&sd=273107692738&itm=183584057992&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Der Sticker sagt:

Earn your wings Stick analog den Caps: 3,50 EUR, keine Programmkosten
GT Bicycles Stick am Rand: 4,75 EUR, 45 EUR Programmkosten, dafür würde er die Paddles zusätzlich aufsticken, ohne weitere Kosten. Das GT Logo hat er 15 cm breit gemacht, hier könnte man noch a bisserl sparen, wenn wir die Breite reduzieren.

Nach meiner Kalkulation kämen wir bei dem obigen Verfahren auf folgende Kosten:

Schürze mit Tasche und 2 Logos pro Stück bei Losgröße 10: *25,54 EUR*
Schürze mit Tasche und 1 Logo (earn your wings) pro Stück bei Losgröße 10: *16,29 EUR
*
Schon ganz ordentlicher Preis. Aber für Mechanikerschürzen anderer Bike-Hersteller löhnt man auch > 30 EUR und die sind dann nicht custom-made*.
*
Ich würde aber darum bitten, dass alle nochmal googeln, um die Ausgangsschürze noch etwas günstiger zu finden. Aktueller Preis: 4,79 EUR all in pro Stück.

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (15. Mai 2019)

Big Balls: Ich bin für die 25,54 Lösung.
Müssen nur noch 10 Leute eine Schürze wollen.

Ach so, Mechanikerschürzen sind zumeist aus festerem Stoff als Küchenschürzen....


----------



## Onegear (16. Mai 2019)

Ich bin auch bei einer 25,54€ Schürze dabei. Wenn es an einer scheitern sollte von der Anzahl her, dann nehm ich auch noch ne zweite dazu :-D


----------



## Ketterechts (19. Mai 2019)

Onegear schrieb:


> Ich bin auch bei einer 25,54€ Schürze dabei. Wenn es an einer scheitern sollte von der Anzahl her, dann nehm ich auch noch ne zweite dazu :-D



Dito


----------



## der_ulmer (22. Mai 2019)

Auch wenn ich es noch nicht sagen kann, ob ich’s schaffe, ich wäre auf jeden Fall mit einer Schürze dabei! Ich hoffe natürlich, dass sich die Teilnahme zeitlich wieder ausgeht. 

Viele Grüße,
Tony


----------



## epic2006 (24. Mai 2019)

Bei der 25,54 Schürze bin ich auch verbindlich dabei.

Wegen meiner Terminwunschverweigerung möchte ich mich entschuldigen, aber ich kann, wenn’s gut läuft, momentan nur max zwei Wochen im Voraus planen. Wenn ein Termin steht, werde ich natürlich alles dransetzen, um dabei zu sein. Es wäre wirklich schade, wenn sich die Truppe auflösen würde.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettentrumm (25. Mai 2019)

Ich nehme natürlich auch eine Schürze ! Ich grille zwar nicht und geschraubt wird ohne Schürze, aber allein aus Nostalgie, ab und zu hat man das Goodie in der Hand und denkt sich: man war das ein geiles Wochenende ! Ich fände es sehr schade wenn dies das letzte Treffen wäre .....


----------



## Kieselwerfer (26. Mai 2019)

Hallo Leute,

nach langer Abstinenz möchte ich mich zurückmelden! Es ist extrem viel passiert und leider waren, unter anderem, die Fahrräder die "unwichtigsten" und reduzierbaren Dinge. Ich finde, ihr könntet mich bei einem Bierchen wieder auf den Stand der Dinge bringen..... 

Wann und wo? Vielleicht kann ich es auch einrichten??

Bei der Schürze wäre ich auch dabei.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern ist die oben verlinkte Schürze angekommen, bin aber erst heute zum Auspacken gekommen, da ich bei Erztaler in Tharandt war.

Die Cyclus Schürze hat auch nicht die allerhöchste Grammatur - eher sowas wie ein dickes Geschirrtuch. Die Grillschürze ist allerdings so dünn, dass man durchgucken kann. Das ist natürlich Mist, auch wenn sie sonst fast perfekt wäre. Hier muss ich also weitersuchen. Hat jemand mittlerweile nen anderen Vorschlag für eine qualitative hochwertige Schürze? Wenn nicht, müssen wir auf blau ausweichen. Alle anderen, die eine höhere Grammatur haben, sind mehr als doppelt so teuer. Preislich käme man dann > 30 €. Das ist dann scho happig..

Diese hier z.B.:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Heavy-Duty-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

*Ach ja: hat jemand zufällig ein gutes Bild oder gar ne Vektorgrafik von den Paddles? Bitte um sachdienliche Hinweise. Vielen Dank.

VG
peru*


----------



## epic2006 (8. Juni 2019)

Wegen Vorlage kann ich meinen Grafiker fragen, der hatte ja die Tassen und die Trinkflaschen gemacht. Wenn es das ist was Du meinst. Kannst ja mal eine PN oder whatsapp schicken...

Schürze könnte es bei Engelbert Strauß geben, evtl., hab ich aber noch nicht eruiert...

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Juni 2019)

Hi,

eine Vorlage für die Paddles wäre cool, ich hab nur unsere Fotografien des Oberrohrs gefunden, ein jpeg davon als Grafik konnte ich nicht finden. Wenn jemand eine hat, dann könnten wir das dem Sticker geben, um ein Programm draus zu machen. Wenn nicht, muss es ohne paddles gehen.

Ich habe nun schon folgende Schürzen gekauft:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Heavy-Duty-...m=162923260003&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507

Es wird ne limited Limited Edition...es gibt exakt 10 Stück davon, mehr hatte er nicht schicken wollen, weil dann Versandkosten aufgelaufen wären.

Mein Angebot war noch minimal günstiger. So Gott will und wir keinen Zoll bezahlen müssen werden wir damit sogar noch günstiger wegkommen, da mit dieser Schürze ja die Anfertigung der Taschen sowie der Kauf weitere Schürzen als Ausgangsmaterial der Taschen entfallen würde. 

Von den Campings habe ich leider immer noch keine Rückmeldung...ich hoffe, dass wir nächste Woche wissen, ob was frei ist. An Pingschte waren beide Campings komplett ausgebucht...

VG
peru


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (11. Juni 2019)

Ich hab jetzt noch nicht alles gelesen, melde aber schon mal Interesse an auch dabei zu sein.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. Juni 2019)

*UPDATE:

Der Campingplatz Wachenheim ist ebenfalls nur noch am 16.08.-18.08.19 frei.

Auch dort gibt es kein Lagerfeuer, weil in Waldrandnähe. Brötchenservice gibts auch net, aber die Autos können direkt an der Zeltwiese geparkt werden, wenn auch nicht direkt im Camping.

Bierzeltgarnituren können nicht geliehen werden, da müssen wir was organisieren.

Also damit steht der Termin fest: 
16.08.-18.08.19*

Ich bestimme nun auch einfach den Campingplatz Wachenheim, der ist mir einfach sympathischer, außerdem ist man näher am Wald und am Trail.

VG
peru


Hallo zusammen,

CP Nummer 1 hat sich nun endlich geoutet. In Bad Dürkheim/ Knauspark können wir nur an folgendem Termin einen Platz bekommen:

16.08.-18.08.19

Darüber hinaus:

kein Lagerfeuer
Autos müssen außerhalb des Campingplatzes geparkt werden
alle Teilnehmer müssen vorab mit Name, Vorname, Geburtsdatum an den CP gemailt werden
es muss die Zelt-Anzahl exakt gemeldet werden, keine Ahnung, ob die mich verhaften wollen, wenn einer net kommt 
Der Camping is zwar schee und hat nen eigenen See, aber für mich haben sie sich damit fast ins Abseits geschossen.

In Wachrem frag ich morgen nochmal nach.

Ach ja, Schürzen sind auf dem Weg..

VG
peru


----------



## Ketterechts (16. Juni 2019)

Termin und Ort sind notiert .

Wir kommen !


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Juni 2019)

Benjamin....a Träumsche!!! I frei mi.

Die Schürzen liegen mittelweile auch bei der GDSK...aber ich verzolle selbst. Da kommen wir billiger weg.

Fakt is, dass die Schürzen damit def. rechtzeitig fertig werden.

Ansonsten bin ich am Checken des Wichtigsten für das Treffen: das BIER!

Aktuell bin ich bei Huppendorfer und meinem absoluten Favoriten: Fränkisches Urbier von der Brauerei Kesselring. Da morgen der Hofer Nationalfeiertag schlechthin ist, gibts vielleicht an noch an Kasten Schlappenbier. Des zieht durch wie die Sau! Zwa Moßn und Du bist voll wie a Kino . Polnische Raketen sind Kinderkram dagegen 

https://www.hof.de/hof/hof_deu/leben/schlappentag.html

Da ich aktuell eh immer so an groben Bierdurscht hab, is des Durchprobieren gar net so schwer gefallen 

*An alle Unentschlossenen: Ihr seht, es lohnt sich allemal in die Palz zu kommen!* Und wenn s nur wecha ner Bier is 

VG
peru


----------



## Ketterechts (16. Juni 2019)

peru73 schrieb:


> Benjamin....a Träumsche!!! I frei mi.



I mi a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (17. Juni 2019)

Hi zusammen, 

leider muss ich dieses Jahr schweren Herzens absagen 
An dem Wochenende fahre ich nach Österreich zu meiner Freundin und werde dabei immerhin ein GT mit dem Zug mitnehmen (GT Arrowhead von 2000 für meine Schwägerin ).

Ich habe hin und her überlegt, aber es lässt sich leider nicht einrichten...tut mir wirklich leid.

Als "kleine" Wiedergutmachung würde ich bereits jetzt anbieten, das Treffen im Jahr 2020 in Kärnten in Österreich im schönen Lavanttal zu organisieren. Dort wären echt schöne Touren zu fahren und Unterkunft für alle hätte ich auch bereits organisiert :-D

Wünsche euch trotzdem ganz viel Spaß und werde an euch denken und ein Bier für euch mittrinken! 


Olli

PS: bei der Schürze bin ich natürlich trotzdem am Start!


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (17. Juni 2019)

An dem Wochenende muss ich erst mal schauen, ob ich frei bekomme.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Juni 2019)

Hi onegear, aka "Die Wade",

ich habe das mal hier zitiert, damit wir Dich für 2020 festnageln können, auch wenn Du Deinen Beitrag editierst )

VG
Peru



Onegear schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> leider muss ich dieses Jahr schweren Herzens absagen
> An dem Wochenende fahre ich nach Österreich zu meiner Freundin und werde dabei immerhin ein GT mit dem Zug mitnehmen (GT Arrowhead von 2000 für meine Schwägerin ).
> ...


----------



## cleiende (17. Juni 2019)

Peterle, so ist es recht. Entscheidung - zack!
Bin dabei, bringe einen Renner und ein MTB mit. Da ich stilecht im Prolomobil, aber immerhin GT, anreise kann ich keinen Grill mitbringen und Feuerfass ist wohl auch nicht drin beim Campingplatz. Was aber geht ist ein Tisch, 3 Segmente zu je 1 Meter.
Getränkewahl http://www.waldschloss-brauerei.de/
Was ein Freizeitstress in August. Urlaub, 1 WE in der Schweiz, 1 WE in der Palz, dann noch Sommerfeste.

Ich freue mich aufs Radfahren und betreute Saufen, wer weiss ob wir das nochmal hinbekommen.
Wenn es noch was zu Organisieren gibt ruf mich an!

Das Üble ist dass ich jetzt echt fahren muss um ansatzweise den Fitnessgrad von 2015 oder war es 2016 zu erreichen.


----------



## lyteka (18. Juni 2019)

.... 2015


----------



## lyteka (18. Juni 2019)

67157 Wachenheim..... Sch... ist das weit weg .... das kann diesmal nur mit ner geplanten Spontanität klappen ...


----------



## Ketterechts (18. Juni 2019)

lyteka schrieb:


> 67157 Wachenheim..... Sch... ist das weit weg .... das kann diesmal nur mit ner geplanten Spontanität klappen ...


----------



## Onegear (26. Juni 2019)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi onegear, aka "Die Wade",
> 
> ich habe das mal hier zitiert, damit wir Dich für 2020 festnageln können, auch wenn Du Deinen Beitrag editierst )
> 
> ...




Ich halte mein Wort!  Kannst dich drauf verlassen!


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (27. Juni 2019)

Ich bekomme nicht frei an dem Wochenende - vielleicht 2020.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Juni 2019)

Servus,

wie gut, dass Schürzen nicht zerbrechen können....





Macht nen hochwertigen Eindruck, die Schürze. Hohe Grammatur und sauber verarbeitet. Die Schnürung muss man halt mal auf sich wirken lassen.

Update: bei einem "Prototypen" habe ich die Schnürung im Nacken zusammennähen lassen und die Bänder abgeschnitten. So muss man nix hinterm Hals binden. Die Reste der Schnüre habe ich links und rechts an die Ösen nähen lassen, so ists praktischer zum Schnüren.

Gekostet hat das nun noch 20,38€ Einfuhr und MwSt. Damit sind wir 5 Cent teurer als angegeben. Ich hoffe das allerdings beim Stickpreis wieder zu kompensieren. Da ich nächste Woche eh wieder der Fahrdepp bin, bring ich die gleich am Montag zur Stickerei.





VG
peru


----------



## gt fuchs (28. Juni 2019)

Servus miteinander ich würde auch gern mal aufs GT Treffen 

wie läuft es den ab zwegs Bezahlung bei wem ?

Camping reserviert oder muß mann sich selber kümmern ?

schürze Vorkasse oder vor ort ?

Zeitplan Freitag nur anreise und camp Aufbau oder schon touren ? gibt es überhaupt einen Zeitplan oder nach Lust und Laune ?

fragen über fragen schöne GT grüße aus franken 

ps. seit ihr wirklich auch voll GT Verrückt ich seit 1987 und seit dem nix anderes gefahren .


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Juni 2019)

Check Deine PN, da hab ich Dir alles beantwortet..

Ne längere Tour wird traditionell am Samstag gefahren. Je nachdem wie die ausfällt, fahren manche noch was am Sonntag. Aber um ganz ehrlich zu sein würde ich diese Jahr mit dem Kompagnon @cleiende mal wieder ne Renner Tour machen. Zur Kalmit nuff. Mit dem MTB wird das ja eher ne Ochsentour..

Aber GT Fahrer sind da entspannt, wir entscheiden das nach Lust und Laune und Kopfumfang vom Saufen...

Ach ja:

der BASAR ist ja weng eigeschlof die letzten Jahre. Bei mir stehen aber ALLE 26" Classic/Youngtimer MTB-Kutschen zur Disposition, nur GT Dackelschneider-Renner dürfen bleiben. Also wenn jemand ERNSTHAFT Interesse hätte an:

GT LOB STS
GT Xizang Team 1999 (Disc Umbau)
GT psyclone (Disc Umbau)
GT ZRX NOS 54 cm (Crosser)
GT ZRX Disc Umbau 54 cm

dann würde ich da was mitbringen. Ansonsten hätte ich noch ein NOS GT Kurzam-Hemd und eigentlich zwei Keller voll Teile. Wer braucht z.B. Kettenblätter oder 73er Innenlager?

VG
peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

die Schürzen habe ich heute zum Sticken gegeben. Es wird das eyw Logo vorne auf dem Latz geben, in gold und etwas größer als auf der Kappe. Dazu ein GT Bicycles Logo an der Seite, hochkant und ebenfalls in gold, "Bicycles" und der Strich davor werden weiß sein.

Wir sind pro Schürze bei 25,59€ gelandt, inkl. beider Stickereien.

*Als besonderes Schmankerl bietet der Herr Enders die Individualisierung mit dem eigenen Namen für pauschal 4€ + MwSt an*. 

Aus meiner Sicht ein top Preis, ich werde meinen Mallorca Nick "Gary MORENO Turner" auf den Latz unterhalb des eyw Logos sticken lassen.

Im Laufe der Woche werde ich alle bisherigen Interessenten anschreiben, um den Bedarf abzufragen.

Ach ja, aktuell gibt es 8 Interessenten, 2 Schürzen sind also noch frei, wobei ich eine mal für den Herrn @tofu1000 reserviere.

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (2. Juli 2019)

freie Schürze #2 nehme ich.


----------



## cleiende (2. Juli 2019)

peru73 schrieb:


> Aber um ganz ehrlich zu sein würde ich diese Jahr mit dem Kompagnon @cleiende mal wieder ne Renner Tour machen. Zur Kalmit nuff.



Du Drecksäckelchen, weisst Du wie das mir wehtun wird? Aber ich werde nicht weinen, ich werde still leiden und mich quälen!
Renner gebongt, bin Fr auch zeitig da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Juli 2019)

Hi,

sodele, die Schärzen sind mit Sicherheit vergeben, keine mehr da! 

@cleiende : keine Angts, fahre nur noch als Genußbiker, habe keinen Lust auf Wettkampf. Aber die Kalmit is auch net sooooo schlimm, fast hätt ich gesagt: "nur ne Schippe Sand"  Aber im Ernst: lässt sich gut fahren!! 

Bei mir wird es Fr. wohl spät, überlege, ob ich Montag noch bleibe...

VG
peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal ein Buildl von der Samstags-Strecke:





Aktuell ca. 29 km und in etwa 1120 HM. Der Zipfel oben rechts ist der Beginn der Strecke am Camping.

Kann sich aber bis zum GT Treffen noch wengla erweitern. Ich werd es aber unter 40 km halten.

Ich schau, dass ich noch ne kürzere Runde für den Sonntag rausfahre, die evtl. von den Kids am Samstag schon gefahren werden kann.

VG
Peter


----------



## cleiende (8. Juli 2019)

Und stelle bitte von allen Varianten die GPS Tracks zur Verfügung Peterle. Bist ein Schatz.


----------



## Ketterechts (8. Juli 2019)

Olla
Was'n das fürn Kuddelmuddel in der Mitte


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Juli 2019)

Hi,

des Kuddelmuddel ist der zentrale Anlaufpunkt....der Eckkopf....gibt sogar noch ne Abfahrt nunner...Stabenberg bis Gimmeldingen, da überleg ich grad, ob ich ich die auch noch einbaue, oder ob wir die am So. fahren...oder wie in Miltenberg. Am Samstag einmal und dann am Sonntag noch a moll


----------



## cleiende (9. Juli 2019)

Alda, wann willst Du dann mit mir Rennrad fahren? Am Montag muss ich wieder in die Grube einfahren.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Juli 2019)

Na nochmal nach der Sonntagsrunde ) Im Ernst, überlege noch Urlaub zu nehmen für Do. und Montag, das kläre zeitnah...

Aber ich kläre die Strecken final am WE 27.7.+28.7.

Wir klären das....demnächst


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei nun die überarbeiteten Strecken für das GT Treffen. Ich verlinke hier mal den Ordner auf Gpsies, dort kann man die Strecken ja schon mal ogegugg und runtergelod.









						GT Treffen 2019 - Pfalz - Wachenheim
					

MTB and racing routes for the GT meet 2019



					www.gpsies.com
				




Die Samstagsstrecke habe ich nun um die Stabenberg-Abfahrt erweitert und das "Kuddelmuddel" in der Mitte etwas bereinigt. Wir haben nun nur noch 2 kurze Teilstücke, die wir doppelt fahren müssen. Wenn wir die schönen Teile mitnehmen wollen geht das aber nicht anders. Wir starten direkt am Waschhaisla am Camping und enden an der Wachtenburg. Im Normalfall ist dort offen und wir können was trinken. Unterwegs gibts aber ja immer die Möglichkeit am Eckkopf was zu trinken und am Lambertskreuz genauso und an der Wallberghütte und und und...insgesamt etwa 42 km..









						GT Treffen 2019 - Samstags-Runde
					

Start from Burg Wachenheim with many runs around the Eckkopp



					www.gpsies.com
				




Für den Sonntag habe ich 2 Varianten ausgesucht. Einmal kürzer - die kann auch von einer 2. Gruppe am Samstag gefahren werden- mit 16km mMn gut machbar.









						GT Treffen 2019 - So -Runde 2
					

Short round with 16 km and 500 HM



					www.gpsies.com
				




Die zweite Variante ist ca. 30 km lang, mit eher chilligen Trails und dem schönen Trail direkt in den Camping rein. Inkludiert ist ein Abstecher zum Drachenfelsen inkl. Durchblickhöhle.









						GT Treffen 2019 - So -Runde 1
					

Long variant with 32 km and> 800HM



					www.gpsies.com
				




UPDATE:

Ich hatte ganz vergessen den schöne Trail vom Lambertskreuz - Kaisergärtchen- 3 Eichen - Hammelsbrunnen - Trimm-Dich-Pfad noch mit anzubieten..deshalb hier noch 2 Varianten für den Sonntag. Mit je ca. 25 km auch net übermäßig lang. Die Anfahrt hat zwar Singletrail-Anteil, ist aber eher nicht soo flowig...die Abfahrt vom Lambertskreuz zaubert einem aber ein Lächeln ins Gesicht...am Lambertskreuz können wir auch nen Bierstopp einlegen - wenn ihr noch net genug habt  :






						GT Treffen So-Runde 4_26KM_800HM.gpx
					






					drive.google.com
				









						GT Treffen So-Runde 5_24KM_700HM.gpx
					






					drive.google.com
				




Die beiden Runden wären auch meine Empfehlung für den Sonntag!

Und falls nicht mehr gefahren werden sollte habe ich für den Sonntag noch die Renner -Runde integriert. Die kann dann der Christoph mit mir unter die Asphaltspalter nehmen. Klar gehts nuff de Kalmit.









						GT Treffen 2019 - So - Renner-Runde
					

Renner round to Kalmit over Totenkopfstraße



					www.gpsies.com
				




Ich habe mal auf HM-Angaben verzichtet, meine Karte weicht deutlich von den Angaben von Gpsies ab. Mal sehen was am Ende bei rauskommt.

Am letzten Juli-Wochenende bin ich nochmal dort und prüfe nochmal alles, evtl. gibt es dann nochmal kleinere Updates.

Ich bekomme von nem Kumpel nun nen Anhänger. Auf den passen aber leider keine Bierbänke. Hat hier noch jemand eine Transportmöglichkeit? Wir könnten bei Bekannten sicher eine Garnitur vor Ort bekommen, aber dann brauchen wir immer noch ein großes Auto um die von Deidesheim zu holen.

Feuerfass und Grill werde ich wohl auf den Hänger bringen. Holzkohle bring ich mit oder kaufe Köhler-HK bei REWE in Wachrem. Feuerholz muss ich auch nochmal prüfen. Ich nehm mal ne kleinere Säge mit. Evtl. finden wir ja kleineres Bruchholz.

So, Euch ein erholsames Wochenende!

VG
peru


----------



## Kieselwerfer (13. Juli 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

Ich finde mich gerade wieder in die Möglichkeit von Freizeitgestaltung ein. Da das Treffen sehr weit für mich ist schaffe ich dieses Jahr noch nicht wieder. Ich hoffe es klappt dann nächstes Jahr wieder!

LG und viel Spaß!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei noch a Buildl vom Camping.









						Camping Burgtal Google Earth.jpg
					






					drive.google.com
				




Im Drive Ordner findet ihr auch noch die Strecken zum Treffen:






						GT Treffen 2019 – Google Drive
					






					drive.google.com
				




UPDATE: habe noch die schöne Runde vom Lambertskreuz für den Sonntag hochgeladen. Ist meine Empfehlung.

hier sind die Links zu finden:






						"Bayern un de Palz-Gott erhalts"- GT Treffen 2019
					

Benjamin....a Träumsche!!! I frei mi.  Die Schürzen liegen mittelweile auch bei der GDSK...aber ich verzolle selbst. Da kommen wir billiger weg.  Fakt is, dass die Schürzen damit def. rechtzeitig fertig werden.  Ansonsten bin ich am Checken des Wichtigsten für das Treffen: das BIER!  Aktuell bin...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Auf der Zeltwiese seht ihr einen Bereich, der mit einem weißen Strich abgegrenzt ist. Das ist unser Bereich. Rechts daneben markiert das weiße Rechteck den Stellplatz von Kettrechts inkl. Wohnwagen. Einen Stellplatz weiter unten auf 102 steht der gt fuchs.

Der grüne Punkt unten markiert die Stelle, bis zu der ihr mit dem PKW an die Zeltwiese anfahren könnt. Weiter geht es nicht. Ihr könnt aber auch auf dem unteren Parkplatz parken und Sachen über den Zaun reichen.

Zu Fuß kommt man auch über den Spielplatz auf die Zeltwiese.

Ansonsten bitte an der Anmeldung vorstellig werden und die geheime Losung "MTB Gruppe" nennen, dann weiß der Platzwart Bescheid. Sagt ihr das nicht, seid ihr bis auf alle Zeiten verdammt Scott oder Giant Bikes zu fahren 

Unten am Bildrand seht ihr auch des "Waschhaisla", hier geht es über ein Tor auch in den Camping und in den Weinsteig-Trail. An der Anmeldung bekommt ihr auch den Schlüssel für das Tor, der gleichzeitig die Waschgelegenheiten öffnet.

Ach ja: da die Gegend ja eher für hochpreisigen Tourismus bekannt ist wird das wohl der bisher teuerste Camping werden. Für ein Zelt fallen pro Nacht und Person 15,00 € an. Hinzu kommt noch eine obligatorische Müllgebühr von 1,50 €.

Wer es komfortabler möchte oder haben muss kann versuchen hier unterzukommen:









						Hotel Goldbächel Wachenheim - Winterpause
					

Neue Seite




					www.goldbaechel.de
				




Das Hotel ist nur ein paar Meter die Straße runter.

Scheen Sundaach noch!

VG Peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettentrumm (14. Juli 2019)

Ich wollte wieder in meinem Auto schlafen, wo stell ich mich denn dann hin ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. Juli 2019)

Hi,

Auto auf der Zeltwiese ist leider strikt verboten. Du könntest Dich aber mit dem gt fuchs kurzschließen. Er wollte mit dem Bus kommen. Ich gehe mal von nem VW Bus aus, nicht nem Reisebus. Wenn er nix dagegen hat und der Platzwart auch net, dann stellt ihr Euch halt beide auf Platz 102. Auf einem Stellplatz is genug Platz für 2 Auto nebeneinander. Ich würde aber mal wetten wollen, dass Euch beiden der volle Preis abgenommen wird.

Alternativ auf den Parkplätzen, die eingezeichnet sind...oder Zelt kaufen.

VG
Peter


----------



## cleiende (14. Juli 2019)

Oder ich bringe Euch ein Zelt mit. Das wird dann aber kuschelig für Euch zwei.


----------



## Onegear (14. Juli 2019)

Wenn es nur am Zelt scheitern sollte, kann sich der S.  (@Kettentrumm) ein Zelt hier bei mir in Berlin abholen


----------



## cleiende (15. Juli 2019)

So Leute, das wird ein exklusives Treffen:
Peru73
Ketterechts
GT Fuchs
Kettentrumm
cleiende

Ich bringe mit:
3 Meter Tisch
3 oder 4 Campingsessel
1 betankte Kettensäge (geht schneller Peter und damit werden wir sicher auf dem Platz berühmt...) / 1 Bogensäge
1 Plane 4,5 x 4,5 plus Stangen und Leinen
1 Kiste Bier

Wer ein Zelt braucht sagt mir bitte noch via PN Bescheid.

Ich bin am Sonntag sowohl beim MTB wie auch beim RR dabei. Ab Do geht es zwei Wochen an den Tegernsee, hoffe da genug abzuspulen.
Topgeil, ich freue mich!


----------



## Ketterechts (16. Juli 2019)

cleiende schrieb:


> So Leute, das wird ein exklusives Treffen:
> Peru73
> Ketterechts
> GT Fuchs
> ...



Huch 

Was ist denn mit den Südbayern und Sachsen ?

Im Wohnwagen haben wir Tisch und Stühle für uns vier .

Biertischgarnitur besitzen wir keine - steht aber auf der Liste der Dinge , die man noch brauchen könnte .

Kerstin und die Kinder machen einen auf gemütlich- vermutlich reisen wir schon etwas früher an 

Gruss und bis denne 
Benjamin


----------



## cleiende (16. Juli 2019)

Es gab noch vage Interessensbekundungen von

tofu1000 und seinem "Raketentechniker"
epic2006
der_ulmer
versus
lyteka

That's it.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

da alles etwas kleiner und kuscheliger ist als auf anderen bisherigen Campingplätzen ist das vermeintlich kleinere Starterfeld nicht so schlimm. Vielleicht müssen wir auch etwas "Gesundschrumpfen". Die Aktivitäten im Forum sprechen ja auch ne klare Sprache.

Nichtsdestotrotz freue ich mich auf angemeldeten und natürlich auch auf alle spontan erscheinenden Teilnehmer.

Sorgen macht mir aktuell nur der Steve....hab ihn angeschrieben und es kam keinerlei Reaktion mehr. Weiß jemand etwas dazu?

So oder so freu ich mich schon auf gute, alte Freunde...und natürlich aufs Ballern in de Palz!

Ich frag auch nochmal wegen BASAR....braucht jemand ne XTR 950 Gruppe? GT Xizang, GT psyclone, GT LOBO STS? GT Schnellspanner in purple (die Dinger, die aussehen wie Würmer..) oder ein NOS GT Kurzarm Hemd? Ne NOS REBA für QR und 29"? Loide, ich will was loswerden 

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (17. Juli 2019)

Schick mir mal was zum Hemd, Größe und Foto.
Kannst gerne ein XiZang 9R in M/L mitbringen, das wirste an mich los ;-)

Für einen Basar werfe ich Folgendes in den Ring:
Richter Rahmen, 18", repaint, Einsatz für Zugführung fehlt im OR, Schaltzüge gehen, ansonsten Magura oder durchgehende Hülle (V-Brake). Preis k.A…..
GT Timberline Rahmen, 18", NOS, türkismetallic, was weiss ich, 40,- ?

Da ich im Prolomobil anreise nehme ich die nur mit wenn Interesse vorhanden. Den Mustang zu packen ist eher umständlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. Juli 2019)

Hi zusammen,

sorry Christoph, von den 29er Xizang Rahmen habe ich den letzten gerade vor 3 Tagen verkauft. Sorry  . Das Hemd passt Dir nicht, weil es ist schon mir zu groß. Ich meine das bezogen auf die Körperfülle. Aber ich bring das mal mit, dann kann das jeder mal selber entscheiden.

Wichtiger Hinweis zu den Bierbänken. Ich bekomme nun 2 Garnituren Kompakt-Bierbank-Garnituren zu je110 cm. Also haben wir insgesamt 220 cm Sitzbreite.  Die bring ich ausnahmsweise auch in den Sch...Golf, auch wenn sonst scho nix neipasst. Ich hoffe, wir sind damit ausreichend ausgestattet.

VG
Peter


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. Juli 2019)

Hey Kollegas,

hier mal a Buildl wie der Stick aussehen wird:





Hab ich so freigegeben.

Er hat das Logo auf 12 cm *7 cm vergößert (ggü. dem Cap Stick).


VG
peru


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (23. Juli 2019)

Wieso soll Wade denn sterben?


----------



## epic2006 (27. Juli 2019)

Ich muss jetzt leider etwas tun, das ich die letzten 6 Jahre nicht getan habe und auch jetzt nicht tun will: absagen

Auf Grund zu vieler Langzeitausfälle in der Arbeit wurde mir mein freies Wochenende gestrichen. Es kotzt mich kolossal an, aber ich kann es nicht ändern.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und schöne Touren! Für nächstes Jahr beantrage ich bei unserem allerbesten Chef persönlich ein Dienstfrei!

Untröstlich, Gruß Gerrit


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Juli 2019)

Hi Gerrit,

schade, aber lässt sich nicht ändern. Das mit der Schürze bekommen wir auch so hin, kein Thema. Betrag schicke ich Dir.

Ich habe leider auch keine so tollen Neuigkeiten bzgl. der Strecken. Ich war ja ab Fr. in Wachrem, um wenigstens die Samstags-Runde zu testen.

Auf der Abfahrt Stabenberg gab es dann einen völlig unvorhersehbaren Totalausfall der VR Bremse. Die tolle MT7 hat schlagartig den Dienst versagt und ich konnte grad noch so in einen Hang brettern. Zum Glück nix passiert. Also weiter geeiert mit nur noch einer Bremse. Am Gegenanstieg ab Deidesheimer Hütte machts dann schwupp und weg war der Sattel. Totalausfall der Reverb. Also niedrig sitzend, stehend hochgekeult und oben fast gekotzt...hab dann abgebrochen, weil es einfach nimmi ging.

Tut mir echt leid, aber wir werden das wohl Freestyle abfahren müssen. Wenn es mal an dem einen oder anderen Abzweig hakt, dann hoffe ich auf auf Eure Geduld.

Ich werde aber nochmal kritsch über die Streckenlänge gucken, nach dem ersten Anstieg war ich auf dem Eckkopf klitschnass geschwitzt. 2- mal den Gäsbocktrail nuff ist vielleicht zuviel des Guten. Ich werde das nochmal prüfen.

Ich empfehle dringend die Anschaffung eines Trinkrucksackes, wenn noch nicht vorhanden.

Ich bin auch definitv am Freitag schon früher vor Ort, habe Urlaub bekommen.

Hier findet ihr noch ein paar Eindrücke vom Camping sowie Eckkopf Turm und Stabenberg:






						Album GT Treffen 2019 - Wachenheim - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Ketterechts (29. Juli 2019)

Hi Gerrit

Echt schade , aber da kann man wohl nix machen .

@peru73 
Och Freestyle geht scho , aber ich glaube du must mal bissl dein Material schonen , sonst must du doch noch früher als gewollt gross investieren und bleib vor allem selber heil . En freggte Frange brauche ma net .

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. August 2019)

Buenos dias muchachos,

die Schürzen sind fertig. Soweit ich das überblickt habe sind auch kein Rechtschreibfehler enthalten .





Und wie man sieht ist auch das Sensor wieder repariert / umgebaut. Nun auch mit alters- und leidensgerechter 42er Kassette per Goat Link Kopie vom Ali samt RD-M 8120 Schaltwerk..die Anstiege können kommen!

Wer versendet haben möchte, den kontaktiere ich nochmal per PN wegen Versandkosten und Adresse.

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (1. August 2019)

Äh..... Peterle, was bringt Dir das 42er vorne bergauf?


Sag mir nochmal an ob ich die Tische mitbringen soll und wenn ja wieviele Meter (1-3). Du bringst ja Bänke mit.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. August 2019)

Moin,

also ein 42er ist toll, wenn man vorher ein 53er Kettenblatt hatte. Im Ernst, mir wird es langsam mit der 36er Kassette zu mühsam, das Alter schlägt durch...und so hab ich noch die Option auf mind. eine 45er Kassette..

Ich bringe GARNITUREN mit. Also Bänke und Tische. Wir haben damit eine klassische Bierzeltgarnitur aus 2*110er Garnituren.

Ein Tisch zur Ablage von Grillgut, Beilagen etc ist aber schon gut, deswegen wünsche ich mir noch einen Tisch zu 1m.

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (9. August 2019)

Your wish is my command


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. August 2019)

Brav isser


----------



## gt fuchs (9. August 2019)

Wie viele sind wir denn jetzt eigentlich auf dem GT treffen?  5 GT Fahrer ! oder mehr ?


----------



## gt fuchs (9. August 2019)

PS Schürzen sind geil


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. August 2019)

Hab aktuell auch keine Übersicht, ich sehe das aber entspannt...wer kommt, der kommt und dann machen mer uns a gute Zeit...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. August 2019)

Apropos "Gute Zeit":





Zum Glück hab ich noch einen der letzten Kästen Schlappenbier im Markt erwischt...langsam gibts wohl keine mehr. Des Sixpack ist für die Brotzeit in der Ärbert..

Die Spiele können also beginnen, das Wichtigste ist eingekauft...

VG
peru


----------



## gt fuchs (9. August 2019)

Jo so Werts gemacht da bin ich ma gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (9. August 2019)

I seh scho , da geht was


----------



## Kieselwerfer (14. August 2019)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß! Man ey.....


----------



## Ketterechts (14. August 2019)

Aus der bayrischen Landeshauptstadt kommt niemand zum Treffen - oder ? Tony ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. August 2019)

Jo, Tony wollte kommen


----------



## Kettentrumm (14. August 2019)

Das Treffen rückt immer näher und ich wollt mal meine Planung kundtun und auch Eure evtl. hören.

Ich bekomme morgen Nachmittag mein Auto aus der Werkstatt (bitte alle die Daumen drücken). Nachdem ein grosser Ast bei einem heftigen Gewitter hier in Berlin auf das Dach gefallen ist, musste alles oben neu gemacht werden (Windschutzscheibe, Panoramaglasdach, Heckklappe und was so dazwischen ist).

Zuhause angekommen backe ich meinen obligatorischen Kuchen, der Peter darf sich wie damals in Franken als Organisator  was wünschen ! wenn er schnell genug antwortet !  

Dann alles ins Auto packen und nach einen kurzen Nacht Richtung Pfalz aufbrechen, ist ja ein Stück da runter.

Gibt es eine Rennradrunde, wenn ja wann, wieviel Kilometer und Höhenmeter ? Vielleicht bringe ich mein GT-Edge mit, bin aber über ein Jahr nicht mehr Rennrad gefahren.  Höhenmeter gibt es hier ja auch nicht !

Da ich auch beim Federweg aufgerüstet habe aber keine Ahnung habe von diesen Langhubern:

zur Zeit sind Minion DHF 2,5 und Minion DHR 2,4 drauf, die scheinen mir ein bischen overdressed zu sein für 130 mm Federweg oder !?
Habe hier noch Conti Mountain King in 2,3 Black Chili, Protection liegen, besser ? sind ja Allround/Tourenreifen und wiegen wahrscheinlich die Hälfte !

Hat einer einen Vorbau mit 50 oder 60 mm mit Durchmesser 35 mm zum leihen, der jetzige ist 32 mm kurz !

Das Rad ist gestern erst angekommen und ich habe es bisher nur zusammengebaut und im Garten eine Runde gedreht, der Peter hilft mir bestimmt beim Luftdruck für Gabel und Dämpfer ?! Ich bringe eine Pumpe mit !

Was wird noch gebraucht ? 

Feuerholz könnte ich anbieten, sowohl Holzscheite als auch Schnittholz.

Ich bringe einen Kasten Berliner Kindl Radler naturtrüb mit halb Zitrone halb Grapefruit (ging gut weg letztes Jahr und selbst die Bayern
haben es getrunken ! )

Ick freu mir 

Sebastian


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. August 2019)

Hi Sebastian,

ich hoffe, ich bin früh genug dran )

Also ich arbeit das mal ab )

Kuchen: Käsekuchen mit Schoki obendrauf, russicher Zupfkuchen oder Donauwelle  Soweit die Wünsche. Also einer davon . Wenn das ginge 

Rennerunde gibts definitv. Christoph und ich fahren auf jeden. Sind 60 km und a paar HM..nix Wildes, und nochmal: wir fahren PIANO!! Also bring das Edge mit. Strecke müsste doch weiter oben verlinkt sein bei gpsies...

Reifen: lass die bloß drauf. Bitte nicht solche Reifen gegen den Conti-Käse tauschen! Grip is durch nix zu ersetzen...lass sie drauf!

Also nen 35er Vorbau hab ich net liegen, nur normale 31,8er. Bei der Einstellung der Federelemente helfe ich Dir natürlich. Ne Pumpe bring ich auch mit.

Feuerholz wär subba, Feuerfass sollte ich heute bekommen. Wir müssen aber piano kockeln, sonst bekommt der Platzwart nen Herzinfarkt.

Zum "Bier": ich betone nochmal: die BAYERN haben es wohl getrunken, die FRANKEN nicht!!!

Viel Glück mit Deinem Auto!!! Zelt haste jetzt??

Sodele...noch einmal schlafen!

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (15. August 2019)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe morgen bis 09:00 einen Termin. Danach werde ich 

die Sachen zusammensuchen
Einkaufen
Alles in und an den V8 verladen
und losfahren. Sollte so spätestens 13:00 / 14.00 in Wachenheim sein. Peter, ich rufe Dich an wenn ich losfahre.

Mein logistischer Beitrag:
1 Meter Tisch
2 Campingsessel
1 betankte Kettensäge (geht schneller Peter und damit werden wir sicher auf dem Platz berühmt...) / 1 Bogensäge
1 Plane 4,5 x 4,5 plus Stangen und Leinen
1 Kiste Bier

Ich freue mich schon auf das Zusammenlegen des Wurfzeltes am Sonntag...


----------



## Kettentrumm (15. August 2019)

Hallo Peter und Christoph,

okay, dann bringe ich den Renner mit, wann wolltet Ihr fahren ?

Einen der genannten Kuchen werde ich machen, es wird aber noch was obstiges zusätzlich geben.

Der Langhuber wird dann so gefahren wie er ist, werd schon irgendwie nauf komme.

Holzscheite und Schnittholz bringe ich mit.

Wenn der Platzwart es erlaubt steht mein Auto mit bei GT-Fuchs, der hat nichts dagegen.

Ich habe die Sachsen gestern auch nochmal angeschrieben, bisher keine Antwort.

Ick freu mir

Sebastian

Edith fällt noch ein: Damit ich nicht verstossen werde, bringe ich noch neben den "Mädchenbier" "echtes" Bier mit


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. August 2019)

Hi Sebastian,
also Christoph und ich fahren entweder Freitag oder Sonntag. Freitag ab spätestens 13:00 wäre besser.

Motorsäge wird wohl zum Platzverweis führen!

Sachsen hat auch mir nicht mehr geantwortet...SCHADE...hoffentlich sind sie beide wohlauf!!!

VG
Peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (15. August 2019)

Hui , hier ist ja was los .

Wir fahren Morgen nach dem Frühstück los , nachdem das durchwachsene Wetter eine frühere Anreise nicht lohnt .

Wir haben alles mögliche Geraffel dabei und könnten einen Dreibeinschwenkgrill mitbringen - oder wie war das mit dem Grillen? 

Ich komm mit dem auf 27,5" reduzierten 9R - so wie in Amorbach. 

Also dann bis Morsche 

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## cleiende (15. August 2019)

Okay, ich sehe zu daß ich gegen 13:00 da bin Peterle, lass uns morgen fahren. Muss ja nix machen ausser mich umziehen und dann geht es los.
Na gut, dann lasse ich halt die "Kettie Perry" daheim, auch wenn sie immer so schön schreit wenn man auf den Knopf drückt.

Benjamin, bring bitte den Grill mit. Und wenn Du hast noch eines der gefrästen Goodies vom letzten Jahr.

@All: Einkaufen ist in Wachenheim unproblematisch, es gibt einen Rewe und die Metzgerei Hambel.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. August 2019)

Grill bring ich mit, hab extra einen besorgt..Grill Besteck und beste Meiler-Kohle auch..Feuerfass pack ich ein, aber wir sind angehalten, die Flammen klein zu halten.

Und wenn wir um 14:00 oder 15:00 zur RR Runde starten ist das auch kein Thema, es sind nur 60 km, das heißt max. 2 Stunden reine Fahrzeit .

Es kann nämlich sein, dass ich auch etwas später aufschlage, mit Hänger darf ich 80 fahren und die Strecke ist übersät mit Baustellen...der Verkehr am Freitag tut sein Übriges..

Der Pfalz Biker will auch noch eine Strecke schicken, weil ein Guide hat sich nicht finden lasssen...ich nehm aber den Laptop mit, falls jemand extremen Wissensdurst hat können wir uns die Strecken in Basecamp vorher anschauen und auch auf die GPS Geräte senden. Abfahren werden wirs Freestyle...bin leider nimmi dazu gekommen nochmal hinzufahren...

Ich freu mich..

VG


----------



## gt fuchs (15. August 2019)

So Kiste Bier ist im Auto und GT s eingeladen kann morgen früh los gehen


----------



## cleiende (15. August 2019)

Fast vergessen aber doch noch gefunden: Team GT Fahne!
Alles gepackt bis auf Reisetasche und Heckträger.


----------



## Kettentrumm (15. August 2019)

So, mit drei Stunden Verspätung steht mein Auto wieder in der Einfahrt ! 

Kuchen backen, Kram packen, Räder und den Rest ins Auto, ein bissl schlafen und dann Richtung Pfalz.
Da der Peter wegen dem Radler gemosert hat, habe ich ein bissl Bier querbett eingekauft, eine Probierkiste sozusagen ! 

Läuft ! 

Ich wünsche allen eine gute Fahrt, wir sehen uns in Wachenheim

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. August 2019)

Schön zu hören!
Hab aber net gemosert, nur nochmal die Fakten dargelegt... Aber vielleicht trinkt es ja der neue Franke 
Hänger is gepackt, rappelvoll, Golf is gepackt, a rappelvoll, noch a aanzichs Bier und ich bin a rappelvoll 

Und hier für das Freestyle-Biken noch ein paar schöne Gedanken von user Kelme:

"Frieher

Frieher, do hänn mer unser Rädl aus'm Schopp geholt
und sinn in de Wald noi g'fahre.
Won mer e Pädl g'funne han, des kloor ausg'sehe hott,
hänn mer denne Droohtesel nuff gedriggt oder geträte 
und sinn später nunner g'schosse.

Es hott a Pädelcher gewwe, die waren nix. Bleed hald.
Des hämmer uns gemärgt uns näxschde mol sinner des nimmme g'fahre.
Kään Deiwwel hot's gekimmert, 
ob des in däre Kart so g'schtonne hot oder net.
Frooche hoscht ah kääns kenne. 
Die hänn jo all geschaffd oder war'n kicke.

Gelärnt hämmer durch's Probiere.
Uff die Fress' simmer aach g'floche, 
awwer die Mudder hot norre geguckt und g'froot:
"Bu, dud's noch weh? Nemm en kalde Wäschlumpe un kiehl's e bissel." 

Ich liebes diesen Dialekt...freu mich immer uff de Palz!!!

Bis moie Kollesche..

Peru


----------



## gt fuchs (15. August 2019)

Oh jeh der franke drinkt gar kein Bier  unter zwang mal a Radler


----------



## cleiende (16. August 2019)

So Peter, um 12 bin ich bei Dir!




Alles drin




Alles dran.

Auf zum Kindergeburtstag für Fortgeschrittene.


----------



## cleiende (19. August 2019)

Nur kurz, Andere habe da sicher mehr zu erzählen.

Alles Allererstes einen gang herzlichen Dank an den Peter fürs Organisieren, top gemacht. Da war Herzblut drin!!!

Top-Wochenende, alles was wir selber beeinflussen konnten war gut
Stimmung
Touren
Location

Wie immer hatten wir ein wunderbares "Heerlager", der Kollege ketterechts setzt da echt Maßstäbe





Die wir nicht immer halten können....





Am Freitagmittag sind wir noch fix auf die Kalmit raufgeradelt, ein GT macht ja auch auf der Strasse Spass. Einer fiel dabei etwas aus der Reihe




(besorg Dir bitte mal ein ZR Lotto)

Die nach 10 Metern endende Einrollphase kulminierte dann in 10km Anstieg auf die Kalmit, nochmal Dank an Shimano für 3x10. Dafür waren sowohl die Regenerationsphase wie auch der Ausblick toll.









Am Samstag fuhren die Recken durch die grüne Hölle, ich bin ausgestiegen, schiebt es aufs Alter, aber man lernt ja auch immer wieder Neues über sich.
Dafür hatten die Kollegen einen tollen Tag in der grünen Hölle der "Palz".





Bemerkenswert fand ich wirklich daß es innerhalb Deutschlands Sprachgrenzen gibt. Hier noch mein kleiner Beitrag zum Verständnis des Pfälzer Dialektes:





Alle von mir angefertigten Photos findet ihr hier:





						Album GT_Treffen_2019 - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Ich freue mich auf viele weitere Treffen egal wieviele wir sind!
Und nun seid Ihr dran.


----------



## Ketterechts (19. August 2019)

So

Auch wir sind wieder zurück in der Heimat - schee wars !

Ein ganz grosses Dankeschön auch von uns an den Organisator - tolle Lokation , geile Trails - nur beim Licht muss er noch bissl Arbeit investieren ( und beim Navigieren , aber das schieben wir ganz klar auf die Technik )

Bilder hab ich nicht viele gemacht - hier mal vom Lager am ersten Tag :









Auf den Trails am Samstag - 34,6km - 1380hm -













Und vom zweiten Tag - 25,3km - 690hm 

Drei Biker beim GTTRAGEN2019









Und der Sebastian mit seinem neuen Spielzeug 





Freue mich schon aufs nächste Treffen - wo und wann ?? Schau ma mal


----------



## tofu1000 (19. August 2019)

_biiieep!_ "Bitte Wenden! Tschuldigung!" 

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön an die großartige Orga der "Wachenheim silly days" Das war echt mal wieder ein großes, wenn auch personell eher kleineres Fest. Aber nicht minder lustig, nicht weniger schöne Strecken, nicht weniger Bier und deshalb vielleicht auch nicht weniger Dummgebabbel. Höchstens ein paar geschätzte Menschen weniger... Es war mir, wie inzwischen jedes Jahr, ein ganz besonderes Fest!  Es hat mich sehr gefreut, euch endlich mal wieder zu sehen. Ich mag euch echt gern! Wenn doch ich manch einen schon nächstes Wochenende wiedersehen "muss".  Aber vielleicht kommen ja auch da nächstes Jahr ein paar mehr dazu: Die Historica im schönen Saxxen!

Ich war leider die Ausgeburt der Fotofaulheit. Aber den wahrscheinlich witzigsten Moment des Treffens hab ich. Wer von den Nichtanwesenden hat schon mal 20hm auf 20m Strecke mit Mountainbike bewältigt?!





PS: Auf dem Teambild der Samstagsrunde fiel mir eben auf, dass ich scheinbar der Einzige bin, der den Lenker noch unter Sackhöhe fährt...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. August 2019)

Servus,

ich hab nun auch mal alle Teile aus dem Hänger geladen, getrocknet oder einfach irgendwo in der Bude verteilt.

Ich fands auch mal wieder sehr schön neue und alte GTler zu treffen. Auch der Neue, Christian hat sicher den Humor aller Teilnehmer getroffen. Und natürlich hat er das Bild des charmanten, gebildeten, witzigen Franken weiter gestärkt . Nur beim Trinken, da müssen wir nochmal üben .

Trotz aller Kehrtwenden waren es doch insgesamt schöne Touren und etliche geile Trails dabei. Drei Eichen vom Sonntag hat allen sicher richtig gut gefallen.

Beim Fahren müssen wir den Hut vorm Steve ziehen, der mit dem Alu Hardtail richtig draufgetreten hat und "nunner" die Kuh hat fliegen lassen. Und auch solche Kracher wie hinter der Michaeliskapell nunner ist. Ohne Absteigen! Wenn der mal a Fully bekommt, dann muss ich mich warm anziehen.

Leider hatte er es dann richtig eilig heim zu kommen, was mir eine Kühlbox beschert hat Zum Glück sieht er mich ja aber am Wochenende 





Ansonsten hab ich nur Bilder von unserem äußerst geschmackvollen Ambinente gemacht :




Hier ein kleines Arrangement als Beispiel...

Gerne bis zum nächsten Mal.

Peter


----------



## Kettentrumm (24. November 2019)

peru73 schrieb:


> War da ned was mit nem Mega Schnapper in Sachen Sensor Carbon neu...
> 
> Es ist noch a Stückl weg, aber wenn es noch wengla steht, dann kommt es gut in die Nähe..
> 
> ...



Du bist ein Jahr zuweit in die Vergangenheit ! Da herrschte noch kein Federwegwettrüsten !  

Der Herr @Ketterechts hat aufgerüstet von 100mm gleich auf 150mm und der Herr @peru73 von 130mm auf 150mm !

Irgendwie fühle ich mich fast genötigt nachzuziehen !  

Wenn ich ein 2019 GT Force 29 Alu günstig finde ......................


Es ist nicht mein Sensor, dass da zum Verkauf steht !

Angefangen hat es bei 2500€ über 2350€ auf jetzt 2150€, ich versteh das nicht, dass das keiner nimmt !?

Vielleicht der @gt fuchs !!?? Du warst doch sehr angetan von dem Sensor !?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. November 2019)

Hi,

jo, voll im falschen Thread gepostet...na war früh und ich hatte noch keinen Kaffee...

Un die GTler, die aufm Treffen waren, kaufen das Ding erst wenn es 1400 € kostet...rate mal warum

VG
peru


----------



## Kettentrumm (25. November 2019)

Ist anscheinend verkauft ! 

Meins steht aber immer noch im Keller und hat keine Trickstuff-Bremse (die kostet ja fast soviel wie mein Sensor ) und auch keine 150mm Gabel !   

Mit der Gabel ist eigentlich eine gute Idee um noch mehr Federweg vorne zu haben !  Das machen ja eigentlich viele (vor allem 150/150 mm auf 170/150 mm), die Geo scheint dann ja nicht total im Eimmer zu sein !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. November 2019)

Hi,

jo, der hatte nohc wengla gebastelt am Rad. Die 150 Gabel halte ich allerdings für fragwürdig. Das Senso hat- wie das Force auch- ja in Kurven schon die Tendenz zum Einklappen des Lenkers, wie alte Rahmen, die zuviel EBH an der Gabel haben. 

KLar, berchnunder gehts wohl gut, aber alles andere halte ich fragwürdig. Außerdem kommt das Cockpit damit so hoch, dass du kaum mehr über den Lenker/ Vorbau kommst. Musst Du aber, weil ja hinten die sackschwere Kassette ist und das Rad sonst immer total aus der Balance ist. Ok, gilt nur wenn Du fliegst, aber ich könnte so nicht fahren...

Vielleicht hat ja einer hier ausm Forum zugeschlagen??

VG
peru


----------



## epic2006 (3. Dezember 2019)

Ach, da brauchste kein Federweg, da brauchste Eier!
Ich werd beim 100mm Hardtail bleiben.

Hoffentlich klappt eszwanzigzwanzig, dasTreffen hat mir heuer gefehlt! Habt ihr schonwas ausgemacht?

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (3. Dezember 2019)

Zum berchnunnerfahn hab ich auch was neues, darf ich aber hier nicht posten

Ist aber echt fett das Teil...


----------



## Ketterechts (3. Dezember 2019)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Zum berchnunnerfahn hab ich auch was neues, darf ich aber hier nicht posten
> 
> Ist aber echt fett das Teil...



Ach was Gerrit - dafür gibt es doch extra nen Faden -> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ketzerei-oder-was-fahrt-ihr-sonst-noch.277993/


----------



## epic2006 (5. Dezember 2019)

Ja schon, aber da muss man seelisch und moralisch gefestigt sein, um das zu verkraften. Und da beißt‘s hier halt dann schon aus

Andererseits, wer draufklickt ist selbst schuld


----------



## epic2006 (5. Dezember 2019)

Ist für 2020 eigentlich schon was geplant/angedacht?


----------



## Onegear (6. Dezember 2019)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Ist für 2020 eigentlich schon was geplant/angedacht?



Ich würde es ja in Kärnten anbieten (Saualpe, Koralpe...), aber ich vermute, dass den meisten der Anfahrtsweg dahin zu weit sein dürfte...  
Was ich prinzipiell auch verstehen kann. 

Bin offen für Input


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Dezember 2019)

Ganz einfach...der Ausrichter-Wettstreit wird im Januar 2020 eröffnet. Dann legst Du (@Onegear ) die Karten auf den Tisch und  lässt die Hosen runter...danach kann jeder, der mal SOLLTE (und da ham wir ja genug davon) sein Gegenangebot in den Ring werfen.

Ich persönlich finde die Idee in Österreich zu fahren gut..der Steve (@tofu1000 ) evtl. ja auch  Allerdings muss der Olli noch das Abfahrtspotential ausloten, da ja federweg-seitig ordentlich aufgerüstet wurde. Außerdem will ich auch net wieder nen Abhang hochklettern, nur weil keiner weiß wo es hingeht 

Nur als absolut letzes Backup (und das mein ich auch so!) würde ich 95030 Hof Saale anbieten.  Dann wird es konditionell und fahrtechnisch aber seeeeeeeeeeeehr anspruchsvoll (Saaleschleifen-Runde) und es muss auch mal wieder mehr getrunken werden (wofür die kleine Region locker sorgen wird!!!!!!!!). Bei weniger als 5 Bier pro Abend wirst da nämlich am Marktplatz ausgepeitscht....

Ich würde aber gerne alle wiedersehen und hoffe auf eine rege Teilnahme für Österreich. Würde mich freuen, so viele GTler wie möglich wiederzusehen!!!! Richtung Süden kann bei mir zugestiegen werden....je mehr, desto bester, für BIER auf der Reise wird gesorgt.

VG
Peru


----------



## epic2006 (6. Dezember 2019)

Österreich klingt gut. Könnten dann gleich nach Sölden, da ist genug Abfahrt am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (12. Dezember 2019)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach...der Ausrichter-Wettstreit wird im Januar 2020 eröffnet. Dann legst Du (@Onegear ) die Karten auf den Tisch und  lässt die Hosen runter...danach kann jeder, der mal SOLLTE (und da ham wir ja genug davon) sein Gegenangebot in den Ring werfen.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde die Idee in Österreich zu fahren gut..der Steve (@tofu1000 ) evtl. ja auch  Allerdings muss der Olli noch das Abfahrtspotential ausloten, da ja federweg-seitig ordentlich aufgerüstet wurde. Außerdem will ich auch net wieder nen Abhang hochklettern, nur weil keiner weiß wo es hingeht
> 
> ...



Also ich bin da in der Area jetzt noch nicht gefahren (also rings ums Lavanttal auf Koralm und Saualm), aber zumindest auf der Koralpe sollte das Abfahrtspotenzial ausreichend sein: http://sommer.koralpe-kaernten.at/ 

Ich würde natürlich vorher Strecken raussuchen bzw. mit einem Kumpel kurzschließen, der da in der Ecke wohnt. 

Was die Kondition angeht: der Start- bzw. Übernachtungsort wäre St.Andrä im Lavanttal auf 446m Höhe...
Die Gipfel der Koralpe sind bei knapp 2000-2100m Höhe. Also langweilig wird es beim Aufstieg sicherlich nicht


----------



## Kettentrumm (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, erholsame Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2020, in dem wir uns hoffentlich alle wiedersehen werden !


----------

